# How lucky am I?



## b 17 fan (Jul 22, 2018)

I am the luckiest guy in the world . Today a friend and his father brought me a 48? Whizzer as he has no place to display it . Roger (the father) bought this in 1951 and road it delivering news papers in Akron Ohio for the next 8 years , took it apart -stored in boxes until 10 years ago when the kids had it restored for him . Now they gave it to us so it can be seen with our small collection of stuff . Hope this picture link works .https://photos.app.goo.gl/5bVJVrrwRwsTJQeV6




Any information to a Whizzer newbe about this bike would helpful . Also Julie and I hope to make it ti Portland this weekend


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2018)

Lucky Dog!
a mixed bag of goodies, but still quite nice.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 2, 2018)

I learned a lot at Portland . Got this up and running and it is plenty FAST for a bike . Too nice to ride all the time but too much fun to let it sit. 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/1ubXVtYwDWMgKmDeA


----------

